# First Fatty



## Hit-N-Run (Oct 23, 2007)

In preperation for the upcoming hunting season we decided to try our first fatty. Weaved the bacon with a layer of cheese, Oryx pan-sausage with a layer of cheese and red onion, Jimmy Dean Spicy pan sausage stuffed with cheese and jalapeno peppers. Overstuffed the bacon weave so we had to add a bacon blanket. Placed on the pit for 2.5 hours at 275.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice...


----------



## troutredfish (Apr 18, 2005)

Was there any survivors :cheers:


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice, heres our's.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

**** that looks good. I think I feel a heart attack coming on.


----------



## Hit-N-Run (Oct 23, 2007)

Thats a good looking crawfish Fatty, how was it? We have been kicking around different types of Fattys and will post as they develope.


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

Heres one I did.


----------



## CHUM STAIN (Sep 2, 2009)

Treble J, that is the most amazing looking fatty I have ever seen! Care to share a recipe or ingredients?


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

CHUM STAIN said:


> Treble J, that is the most amazing looking fatty I have ever seen! Care to share a recipe or ingredients?


Here you go!

2#'s bacon woven 
1# each spicy sausage & boudin
pepper jack cheese slices
1# crawfish tails
Chopped oinion, green onion, green pepper, & celery

Weave bacon, cover with sausage/boudin mixted together
then layer cheese, add veggies, then crawfish tails.
Roll layers, without bacon layer, towards you then roll back with bacon layer. weave bacon ends together and BBQ @ 225 basting every 30 minutes with favorite bast until inside is 165*.

Have 911 and cardiologist on speed dial or, invite them over for quicker response.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

*survivors?*



troutredfish said:


> Was there any survivors :cheers:


haha not a button on the pants still exsist my friend


----------

